# Denied entry to U.K. For 3 month stay.



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi, my boyfriend traveled from JFK to Glasgow via London Heathrow and when he arrived in Heathrow was denied access to the country. He had a return ticket booked for 3 months time, had money in his bank and a job to go back to but was sent back on the next available flight. Has this ever happened to anyone before? And if so, how long before you can return to the uk after being denied access?
Thank you


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What was the reason given for non entry.

He would have had something entered into his passport.

..... and yes, this does happen from time to time.

When he can return depends on why they refused him entry ....... would not try it in the short term though.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Was he asked what he was going to do in UK? And did they ask whether he had a girlfriend here, and what was his reply?
People who describe their lover as just a friend, and then after further questioning admits the truth, are often denied entry for telling a lie to the immigration officer.


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

The reason on the letter says 'no prior entry clearance' so I googled this as I was unsure of what this meant and it took me to a page for visas. Before he planned this trip we looked into visas and it said that you don't need one unless you are staying for over 6 months. On the website it asked what country he was coming from, why he was coming and on the next page it says 'you won't need a visa to come to the uk unless you are staying for 6 months or over'. They didn't give him any option to change his return flight to an earlier date or even to call his work to confirm that he will be returning.


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

They asked who he was visiting and he said family and when asked what family he said his girlfriend. And said that it was after this that they took him into the holding area. Do any of you know how much money you are required to have for a few months stay? They said he had insufficient funds but had a couple of thousand.


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

There is no hard cash amount that he need to show but there is usually an assumption of £80 per day for adequate maintenance and accommodation so it should've have been around £7200 as a disposable amount in his account or credit card or any regular income coming into his account. If you would've sent a supporting letter to him I guess it would've been different as they would know that he would be accommodated for let's say free without breaching any visa conditions even if he didn't had that huge amount in his account 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Meg-t said:


> The reason on the letter says 'no prior entry clearance' so I googled this as I was unsure of what this meant and it took me to a page for visas. Before he planned this trip we looked into visas and it said that you don't need one unless you are staying for over 6 months. On the website it asked what country he was coming from, why he was coming and on the next page it says 'you won't need a visa to come to the uk unless you are staying for 6 months or over'. They didn't give him any option to change his return flight to an earlier date or even to call his work to confirm that he will be returning.


What letter? Please scan letter in so we can take a look.

What passport does he hold?


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

Crawford said:


> Meg-t said:
> 
> 
> > The reason on the letter says 'no prior entry clearance' so I googled this as I was unsure of what this meant and it took me to a page for visas. Before he planned this trip we looked into visas and it said that you don't need one unless you are staying for over 6 months. On the website it asked what country he was coming from, why he was coming and on the next page it says 'you won't need a visa to come to the uk unless you are staying for 6 months or over'. They didn't give him any option to change his return flight to an earlier date or even to call his work to confirm that he will be returning.
> ...




He has an American passport.. I will attach the letter


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You say he had a job to go back to, but that he attempted to stay in the UK for three months.

I don't know of any US employer who would allow a 3 month leave of absence (unless the employee is specifically on sabbatical). What proof did he demonstrate that his employer was allowing such a long absence?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

clever-octopus said:


> You say he had a job to go back to, but that he attempted to stay in the UK for three months.
> 
> I don't know of any US employer who would allow a 3 month leave of absence (unless the employee is specifically on sabbatical). What proof did he demonstrate that his employer was allowing such a long absence?



Lots of employees would have three months off. Take teachers for example - they would be off for three months during the summer. Same goes for community college instructors and college professors, as well as many who work in administration at colleges and universities. While not the norm, having three months off isn't uncommon (I teach at a college and have a month off December-January and a lot more time off during the summer unless I choose to teach a summer course).


----------



## nickx5150 (Nov 22, 2016)

I've had a sort of similar experience when traveling through London Heathrow airport. I am an American citizen with an American passport which is technically allowed a stay of up to 180 days per annum without a pre ordained visa required. So it was my first time traveling through Heathrow when this occurred, although I'd been in the UK previously, and I had all the necessary requirements; proof of a return flight, proof of my own and my sponsor's finances, and proof of how I earned the money that I had. After strict questioning I was told to wait in an area in the middle of the queues which was guarded by a security officer. After seeing many people being put in this area with me and them getting it all sorted out very shortly after I asked the security officer what was going on with me. I waited there for a few hours sad, worried, and embarrassed. Finally, I was taken to go get my luggage for them to go through, which had been just sitting at the luggage area for hours without being put aside for me. After this they took my fingerprints and a photo of me. It made me feel as if I had done something wrong, although I knew I hadn't. Next I was taken into a large detainment room full of chairs and a pay phone awaiting to get an interview regarding the purpose of my visit. After a very long and in-depth interview regarding my background, more in-depth with questions asked and information given than a visa process, I was put back in the detainment area to wait on an outcome. The people that were here were also American and were telling me worrisome things saying once you make it in that room there isn't any way you're being let into the country to stay. As that may be the case for potentially many that get put there, I was very lucky to be granted a stamp to enter for 6 months for the purpose of my visit. 

I admit that every officer and every person involved in this process was very polite and nice to me, which I appreciated greatly. I've been through Heathrow multiple times now without that happening again, but each time I get very worried and stressed out due to the previous occurrence. 

As far as my knowledge, when your boyfriend was put on a plane back he signed a waiver saying he wouldn't take the situation to court. Meaning he has the right to re-enter immediately. If he chose to not sign that waiver and the court outcome is the same as their decision then he is bard for 10 years.

I am no expert and am not all knowledgeable regarding any of this. I am simply just providing my experience and wisdom. Goodluck!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

colchar said:


> Lots of employees would have three months off. Take teachers for example - they would be off for three months during the summer.


It's December... A border force officer would want to see proof of his allowed return to work after a long absence.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

clever-octopus said:


> It's December... A border force officer would want to see proof of his allowed return to work after a long absence.



I am well aware of what month it is. You said that you don't know of any US employer who would give that kind of time off and I provided examples in which people would have that kind of time off. I was speaking in general, not being specific to this time of year. But if you want to do that fine - college instructors/professors could easily have that amount of time off if they aren't teaching next term. I chose to teach in the coming term but could very easily have decided to take some time off had I wished and would have been off until the summer term started or, more likely, until September as I rarely teach in the summer. Teachers can also have that amount of time off - a friend of mine is a high school teacher and he has decided to take time off and does not go back until September.

Doctors, lawyers, etc. can take that same amount of time off, as can anyone who works for themselves in any manner.

So while you claimed not to know of any US employer who would offer that kind of time off there are many who could have that amount of time off, even in December.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I'm responding to the OP in particular, who hasn't mentioned their profession and is taking a long holiday but claims to be employed. Border Force is likely going to question their employment. 

It's really not necessary to be nasty.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

colchar said:


> I am well aware of what month it is. You said that you don't know of any US employer who would give that kind of time off and I provided examples in which people would have that kind of time off. I was speaking in general, not being specific to this time of year. But if you want to do that fine - college instructors/professors could easily have that amount of time off if they aren't teaching next term. I chose to teach in the coming term but could very easily have decided to take some time off had I wished and would have been off until the summer term started or, more likely, until September as I rarely teach in the summer. Teachers can also have that amount of time off - a friend of mine is a high school teacher and he has decided to take time off and does not go back until September.
> 
> Doctors, lawyers, etc. can take that same amount of time off, as can anyone who works for themselves in any manner.
> 
> So while you claimed not to know of any US employer who would offer that kind of time off there are many who could have that amount of time off, even in December.


Let's move this back on topic. 

This is not a discussion about how long some people may be able to take off from their jobs. That few people have the luxury of taking extensive vacations is relevant. What isn't relevant is what specific jobs allow people to take extensive vacations. If you want to have that discussion, then please start another thread.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Maybe the guy is on a watch list?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Let's move this back on topic.
> 
> This is not a discussion about how long some people may be able to take off from their jobs. That few people have the luxury of taking extensive vacations is relevant. What isn't relevant is what specific jobs allow people to take extensive vacations. If you want to have that discussion, then please start another thread.


Not to continue this discussion any further but, to support Clever-Octopus, I too thought it odd that the OP's boyfriend had 3 months vacation (sorry, but having lived in the UK for years, apart from folks in Academia and/or students or those with their own businesses, I don't know of anyone who is allowed three months vacation; and her comment "that he did not have time to inform his employer of his return" was odd to say the least. 

If one is refused entry to a country, I would have thought your employer is the last person you would contact.

OK back to why the guy was denied entry ........


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

Crawford said:


> nyclon said:
> 
> 
> > Let's move this back on topic.
> ...



When did I say he didn't have time? If they were so concerned about the job why not contact his work? His grandfather and the owner of the company are good friends and after a talk with his boss about personal problems he is facing his boss told him to take as much time as he needs and that his health and well being are more important than his work. The main reason was insufficient funds, and that he was a young guy coming to visit his girlfriend basically. The fact that he mentioned girlfriend is the problem I think. As they didn't believe that he would leave on his return date.

The reason for this post was to ask for help and advice not to be interviewed the way the immigration officers seem to interview. My point is that is says online that a us citizen doesn't need a visa to come here unless he is coming for over 6months yet they are telling him he needs a visa next time ? 

Does anyone know how long it'll be before he can return ?


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

nickx5150 said:


> I've had a sort of similar experience when traveling through London Heathrow airport. I am an American citizen with an American passport which is technically allowed a stay of up to 180 days per annum without a pre ordained visa required. So it was my first time traveling through Heathrow when this occurred, although I'd been in the UK previously, and I had all the necessary requirements; proof of a return flight, proof of my own and my sponsor's finances, and proof of how I earned the money that I had. After strict questioning I was told to wait in an area in the middle of the queues which was guarded by a security officer. After seeing many people being put in this area with me and them getting it all sorted out very shortly after I asked the security officer what was going on with me. I waited there for a few hours sad, worried, and embarrassed. Finally, I was taken to go get my luggage for them to go through, which had been just sitting at the luggage area for hours without being put aside for me. After this they took my fingerprints and a photo of me. It made me feel as if I had done something wrong, although I knew I hadn't. Next I was taken into a large detainment room full of chairs and a pay phone awaiting to get an interview regarding the purpose of my visit. After a very long and in-depth interview regarding my background, more in-depth with questions asked and information given than a visa process, I was put back in the detainment area to wait on an outcome. The people that were here were also American and were telling me worrisome things saying once you make it in that room there isn't any way you're being let into the country to stay. As that may be the case for potentially many that get put there, I was very lucky to be granted a stamp to enter for 6 months for the purpose of my visit.
> 
> I admit that every officer and every person involved in this process was very polite and nice to me, which I appreciated greatly. I've been through Heathrow multiple times now without that happening again, but each time I get very worried and stressed out due to the previous occurrence.
> 
> ...





Crawford said:


> Maybe the guy is on a watch list?


He signed some things but I don't think any of them mentioned court? He has copies of the things he signed


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Meg-t said:


> The reason on the letter says 'no prior entry clearance' so I googled this as I was unsure of what this meant and it took me to a page for visas. Before he planned this trip we looked into visas and it said that you don't need one unless you are staying for over 6 months. On the website it asked what country he was coming from, why he was coming and on the next page it says 'you won't need a visa to come to the uk unless you are staying for 6 months or over'. They didn't give him any option to change his return flight to an earlier date or even to call his work to confirm that he will be returning.


I don't think this was the _reason_ for refusal. Based on the other options (like holds a current work permit), this was his status and it's true that he didn't have prior clearance to enter. He arrived at the border and hoped to gain clearance to enter.

In general, a US citizen wouldn't need to apply for a visa in advance. 

From what you have said, they were not satisfied that he had enough funds to cover a 3 month trip and so they would be concerned that he might try to work. As already mentioned, it might have been helpful to have had a letter from you saying that you would be providing him lodging along with a copy of your bank statement showing that you had funds to help support him during his stay.

Now that he's been refused, it's a very good idea to apply for a visa in advance and make sure that he has enough money, a letter from his employer allowing time off with a specific date that he is expected to return to work, a letter from you providing lodging and any additional funds. Does he have an apartment to return to with rent to pay? You will need to make a very strong case that he intends to return to the US. And it's probably a good idea to keep the trip short like 2 weeks.


----------



## nickx5150 (Nov 22, 2016)

Meg-t said:


> He signed some things but I don't think any of them mentioned court? He has copies of the things he signed


I guess something that you need to ask him. I am rather sure he would've been asked to sign something stating he has no intention to dispute them sending him back. In fact, I think if you choose to dispute it you actually remain in the UK during that time. Anyhow, as I've said previously I believe he can re-enter immediately, but having been previously denied entry obviously doesn't look good and they will see that. 

For the best outcome do as nyclon said and have him apply for a visitor visa before hand for a smooth visit.


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

nickx5150 said:


> Meg-t said:
> 
> 
> > He signed some things but I don't think any of them mentioned court? He has copies of the things he signed
> ...


There is a letter about providing fingerprints and the rules of this and there's is also one about bail rights. Nothing about disputing it, it was a matter of they handed him the letter of deportation at 12pm and he was on the next flight at 1.05pm. If he applies for a visa and returns for a 2 week visit will they question him on why he only wants to come for 2 weeks now? Or if the visa is accepted will he just automatically be allowed to come into the country.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Meg-t said:


> There is a letter about providing fingerprints and the rules of this and there's is also one about bail rights. Nothing about disputing it, it was a matter of they handed him the letter of deportation at 12pm and he was on the next flight at 1.05pm. If he applies for a visa and returns for a 2 week visit will they question him on why he only wants to come for 2 weeks now? Or if the visa is accepted will he just automatically be allowed to come into the country.


The border official obviously had _serious _reservations about your boyfriend being allowed entry in the UK. He might have thought he would overstay, try to get illegal work, disappear into the black economy, have criminal record etc. Your boyfriend might even have something in his travelling history (previous refusal) which would not allow entry into the UK

Unless his visa application can allay these reservations it is likely that he is going to be refused again.

Unless he can show strong ties to the US, employment, rent/mortgage documents, some responsibilities to return to the US, his application will fail.


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

Crawford said:


> Meg-t said:
> 
> 
> > There is a letter about providing fingerprints and the rules of this and there's is also one about bail rights. Nothing about disputing it, it was a matter of they handed him the letter of deportation at 12pm and he was on the next flight at 1.05pm. If he applies for a visa and returns for a 2 week visit will they question him on why he only wants to come for 2 weeks now? Or if the visa is accepted will he just automatically be allowed to come into the country.
> ...


He has only travelled before within the United States and once here and had no problems. 
Is it normal that the immigration officer wouldn't give her name?


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Refusal is strange, possibly his length of stay and the initial reply, "visiting Family" subsequently changed to "Girlfriend", displayed a level of dishonesty which then alerted Border Agents too look at his circumstances and background.

Visa application will require disclosure of "Previous Refusals" giving details and Details of ANY Criminal Record. If as stated Reason for this Refusal is not Clear, this must be addressed.

Your Boyfriend must be Absolutely Truthful.......Cross-Border Agencies do exchange much Personal Information, some may not be accurate.


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

skyf said:


> Refusal is strange, possibly his length of stay and the initial reply, "visiting Family" subsequently changed to "Girlfriend", displayed a level of dishonesty which then alerted Border Agents too look at his circumstances and background.
> 
> Visa application will require disclosure of "Previous Refusals" giving details and Details of ANY Criminal Record. If as stated Reason for this Refusal is not Clear, this must be addressed.
> 
> Your Boyfriend must be Absolutely Truthful.......Cross-Border Agencies do exchange much Personal Information, some may not be accurate.


The reason for him not being granted entry basically says that he mentioned visiting his girlfriend and they he didn't have enough information to support the fact that he would only be coming for a visit. So basically they don't believe he'd return to the u.s.

What I want to know is how difficult will this now be for him to return?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, it will be more difficult than it was prior to this episode of refused entry. As stated, he is strongly recommended to get a visit visa in advance next time, mention his denied entry, how he takes full responsibility about what happened, and that he has every intention to observe visa conditions (leaving on time, no work, not accessing public funds etc). Then he has a chance. If he just comes over with his passport and tries to get in, a repeat of what happened is likely, as details of his refusal will flash up on their screen as soon as they put his passport into a reader, or he may already get singled out for attention through the pre-flight information he gave (his name, DOB and passport number get screened against their database even before his plane lands in UK).
BTW, he wasn't deported as such, because he was never allowed into UK in the first place. So he had denied entry and was removed from UK. The letter you have attached is an instruction to BA from UK Border Force to fly him back to US on a specific flight.


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Well, it will be more difficult than it was prior to this episode of refused entry. As stated, he is strongly recommended to get a visit visa in advance next time, mention his denied entry, how he takes full responsibility about what happened, and that he has every intention to observe visa conditions (leaving on time, no work, not accessing public funds etc). Then he has a chance. If he just comes over with his passport and tries to get in, a repeat of what happened is likely, as details of his refusal will flash up on their screen as soon as they put his passport into a reader, or he may already get singled out for attention through the pre-flight information he gave (his name, DOB and passport number get screened against their database even before his plane lands in UK).
> BTW, he wasn't deported as such, because he was never allowed into UK in the first place. So he had denied entry and was removed from UK. The letter you have attached is an instruction to BA from UK Border Force to fly him back to US on a specific flight.


He will definitely do the visitors visa this time. And come for a shorter time, we are just worried that if he only comes for a couple of weeks now he will be questioned on why he not wants to come for 2 weeks now rather than a couple of months? we just wanted to spend a lot of time together for the beginning of the new year and we decided to go for it while we had the chance but obviously went about it the wrong way. Is it normal that the immigration officer refused to give her name ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That won't be a problem, as he will probably get Code 3 Entry, meaning UKVI will keep his landing card and monitor his movement, to make sure he will leave when he said he would.


----------



## stirroo (Oct 21, 2016)

Meg-t, I'm so sorry that happened to you guys! I thought the immigration officers wear name tags/badges? I guess there isn't an officer signature or name on the letter of refusal? What a shame. Though having their name probably won't change anything as it is, unless you're looking to file a complaint. But I don't see that they did anything wrong. We are at their mercy and discretion when crossing borders.
I came to UK from USA without visa for a 6 month stay to visit my boyfriend. Also unaware that there would be any issues since I had read I didn't need one. I was held for hours, questioned, bags searched, journals read front to back. The officers told me their names. I'm pretty sure they had name tags too. This was in Belfast. They called my boyfriend twice after alternating interviews with us. They let me in, thankfully. 
Did they not call you to question you? 
Can't hurt to apply for a visit visa with supporting documents, and I don't see why he should shorten the visit. I'm not as informed as the moderators here, but just think that you would want as much time together as possible. Two weeks is too short.  I'd ask for more time if it were me. 
I hope everything works out. Good luck!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I suggest you try to meet in US or in a third country for a longer period, and keep UK visit to a minimum, until ready to apply for settlement visa.


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

stirroo said:


> Meg-t, I'm so sorry that happened to you guys! I thought the immigration officers wear name tags/badges? I guess there isn't an officer signature or name on the letter of refusal? What a shame. Though having their name probably won't change anything as it is, unless you're looking to file a complaint. But I don't see that they did anything wrong. We are at their mercy and discretion when crossing borders.
> I came to UK from USA without visa for a 6 month stay to visit my boyfriend. Also unaware that there would be any issues since I had read I didn't need one. I was held for hours, questioned, bags searched, journals read front to back. The officers told me their names. I'm pretty sure they had name tags too. This was in Belfast. They called my boyfriend twice after alternating interviews with us. They let me in, thankfully.
> Did they not call you to question you?
> Can't hurt to apply for a visit visa with supporting documents, and I don't see why he should shorten the visit. I'm not as informed as the moderators here, but just think that you would want as much time together as possible. Two weeks is too short.
> ...


I wanted to make a complaint about her as her attitude was horrible, she was very rude to me on the phone and she laughed when I mentioned he had some personal problems. We dont know where to start and he is now scared to come back incase it happens again.


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> I suggest you try to meet in US or in a third country for a longer period, and keep UK visit to a minimum, until ready to apply for settlement visa.


Someone suggested applying for 2 weeks but then extending when he gets here as long as he goes back before the date on the passport stamp? Is this an option?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Meg-t said:


> Someone suggested applying for 2 weeks but then extending when he gets here as long as he goes back before the date on the passport stamp? Is this an option?


No. Really bad idea. If he applies for a 2 week visa he's expected to leave after 2 weeks. If he stays past that then he could be refused any further visas based on deception--asking for 2 weeks and then staying past 2weeks.


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

nyclon said:


> Meg-t said:
> 
> 
> > Someone suggested applying for 2 weeks but then extending when he gets here as long as he goes back before the date on the passport stamp? Is this an option?
> ...


What about me going to the US? How much easier would it be for me to go there for a month or 2?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, visa nationals had their further visas refused when they previous applied for a shorter period and then went on to stay longer without exceptional reasons, such as sudden illness. Also non-visa nationals who put down a shorter period of stay on their immigration card and then went on to stay longer, if UKVI was able to verify it (not always possible as immigration cards are often discarded).

Yes, going to US is one option, as is meeting in a neutral country like France.


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Yes, visa nationals had their further visas refused when they previous applied for a shorter period and then went on to stay longer without exceptional reasons, such as sudden illness. Also non-visa nationals who put down a shorter period of stay on their immigration card and then went on to stay longer, if UKVI was able to verify it (not always possible as immigration cards are often discarded).
> 
> Yes, going to US is one option, as is meeting in a neutral country like France.


What do I have to do if I went there for a couple of months?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You can visit the US for 3 months on a tourist visa but just like the UK you'd be expected to have a return ticket and proof of strong ties to the UK like a job to return to and rent or mortgage to pay. You simply have to apply for Esta before you travel. 

https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

nyclon said:


> You can visit the US for 3 months on a tourist visa but just like the UK you'd be expected to have a return ticket and proof of strong ties to the UK like a job to return to and rent or mortgage to pay. You simply have to apply for Esta before you travel.
> 
> https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/


What about extending when I get there? Like someone suggested or is this a no go for UK and US? This was recommended by someone who has a friend who did this. Booking a two week return and extending? No ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know if it's possible or US, but as I've said, for UK it isn't a wise move at all.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's never good to lie about your intentions to an immigration officer.


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

If he applies for the visitors visa and it is rejected will this affect any other visa application?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Any visa refusal or denied entry affects future applications, but the exact extent depends on the details and reasons for rejection. For example, if one is denied visit visa because of inadequate funds, this isn't going to affect future settlement application provided you can meet the financial requirement, but it may if you are refused because of questionable relationship.


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Any visa refusal or denied entry affects future applications, but the exact extent depends on the details and reasons for rejection. For example, if one is denied visit visa because of inadequate funds, this isn't going to affect future settlement application provided you can meet the financial requirement, but it may if you are refused because of questionable relationship.


What are the options for settlement visas? (Obviously for further down the line) 

For going to America for a visit, I have family there also. Is it a better idea to say I am visiting the family or my boyfriend?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are asked at the US border, be truthful. Otherwise you may be taken aside and grilled at length until the truth comes out.


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> If you are asked at the US border, be truthful. Otherwise you may be taken aside and grilled at length until the truth comes out.


What are the options for me going there? What do I need to do with visas etc?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Meg-t said:


> What are the options for me going there? What do I need to do with visas etc?


If you mean as a visitor see post 38 in this thread. You don't need to apply for a visa in advance.

Any other visa questions for the US you should ask on the US forum.


----------



## Meg-t (Dec 30, 2016)

nyclon said:


> Meg-t said:
> 
> 
> > What are the options for me going there? What do I need to do with visas etc?
> ...



Oh just noticed that.. thank you for all your help


----------

